# Aussies...?



## Yakatori (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone use Google-Earth?


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes. Why?


----------



## Inhibited (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes. When driving to an area am not familiar with..

Ahh i take that back.... I use street view..


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 8, 2012)

If you look @ 23°42'14.43"S 133°53'31.11"E, there's some rubbish bins left at the curb. One, I think, has been knocked over?


----------



## penguin (Jul 8, 2012)

That's what it looks like, yes.


----------



## Inhibited (Jul 8, 2012)

Happens all the time *shrug*  is there some joke i'm missing?


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 8, 2012)

I mean, I'm not coming at it like I'm this good responsible neighbour...and you guys are the bad neighbour; I mean, I love you guys. Or, like, we're roomates; and I'm Felix Unger and you're Oscar Madison. I'm just saying this is something I've noticed.

Like, for example, if I make something to eat in the kitchen, you know, I don't necessarily wash every single dish I use straight away or immediately after I'm done eating. But, like, if I get up to use the loo; then'll I'll pick up whatever dishes or silverware are lying around and gather them together in the sink, maybe get them soaking. Even if they aren't mine. 

So, last night, when I was on my way out, I just brought the bins with me out to the street. Just figuring, or assuming, that, whenever you guys got home, on your way in, one of you would've brought them back in. Now it looks like one of the Indo-Chinese next door is using them for cricket practice.

It's no big. I'll bring them in. I was just pointing it out.


----------



## Inhibited (Jul 8, 2012)

I get what your saying now 

Our neighbours don't work so they bring in their own bins. We bring them in only if they are away.

I know in my area the bins get emptied anywhere between 8am -11am,
So i would say they are still out the front as most ppl are at work.


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 8, 2012)

Jokes aside, I really mean (for the point of) this thread to serve as a kind of "safe space" or "tree of trust" in which Americans can ask inane questions of Aussies, to learn more about a culture which is, paradoxically-it seems, sort of parallel to their own?

(You might note there, above, how I've phrased that observation in the form of a question, as I'm trying to communicate in more of an Aussie-fashion. So, for the purposes of this thread, try to imagine my words and the words of other American contributors as spoken in what sounds like, to you, a General Aussie-accent. But if I actually alter the spelling of words...then I'm probably speaking in the Broad-Australian that Americans would associate with Crocodile Dundee or Steve Irwin)




Inhibited said:


> ...Our neighbours don't work so they bring in their own bins. *We bring them in only if they are away.*


But how would you know if they're away? Based on the empty clothesline? In America, in a nicer neighborhood or, I should say, in one as nice as that one shown, bins would begin to be brought in as early as 11AM or so. I mean, there's always a Ned Flanders type that's literally watching the trucks & mail as it arrives, glancing at a clock or watch. By 3 or so, kids have begun to arrive home from school. So, there's no reason many if not most bins should be well-off the road by that point. Unless you're talking about the homes of children who're on crystal-meth. To me, that's what explains how it is that, in America, there's a, sort of, a "tipping point." No-one, really, wants to be the very last to bring their bins in, excepting the type of family that're basically outlaws. So, as soon as 5:30 or so rolls around, there seems to be this flurry of activity: Driving up driveways, bringing-in of bins, kids being screamed to pick-up bikes & come-in for dinner, slamming doors, etc...

As for (even) touching someone else's bin....that would not go over so well, here. I mean, that's almost worse than leaving your own bin out too long.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 8, 2012)

I dont think that Americans really understand Australian culture as it actually is to be honest.
Their understanding is based on what they have had served up on a plate to them via television and movies.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 8, 2012)

Shosh said:


> I dont think that Americans really understand Australian culture as it actually is to be honest.



Probably true. OTOH I'm not sure many Americans understand their own culture either(whatever that is; I don't claim to understand it myself). I sometimes think that most of the world sees itself and its neighbors only through the filter of mass media. But I'm glad someone's taking in the trash bins.


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 8, 2012)

First, is, sort of, a basic question of how well anyone can understand their immediate environment taken exclusively through their own eyes. I mean, looking at something either totally from without or within will lend itself to certain insights, which, by virtue of that, become sort of privileged: e.g growing up in a very secluded village somewhere in the Amazon versus a formal study of that broad category of indigenous culture in a University setting.

Secondly, if media contains a wealth of cultural information, and we start out from the premise of Aussies having an independent media all of their own, albeit a smaller one; then this result in Aussies having an innate advantage in understanding both the US and themselves a bit better, because of the relative imbalance of how much of their media Americans are exposed to vis a vis the ubiquity of American media around the world. 

Like, for example, I've been looking through some of the earlier work that helped to launch Rebel Wilson in Australia. And, I'm thinking: There's a lot to digest there. I mean, I can see how a lot of it is quite funny, I'm not really saying it isn't funny. But I just can't help but to think about how those shows might be received by an American audience. I mean, it's not that it's too explicit, a cartoon like Family Guy is quite explicit and also quite popular. But there's some things, in _Bogan Pride_ particularly, that would agigtate the audience and "not in no good way, either." I mean, would it even get past American censors?


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 8, 2012)

Shosh said:


> I dont think that Americans really understand Australian culture as it actually is to be honest.
> Their understanding is based on what they have had served up on a plate to them via television and movies.



So true, some only think Australia is only filled with 'Bogans' and 'Aborigines' which is not the case. They only think about the 'Bush'. Australia is a growing nation with many immigrants, Greek, Italian, Russian,and recently eastern African, and Asian bringing their many gifts to the nation. It's like a mosaic of cultures. The economy is strong as well when many other westernized nations are hurting. I would love to visit Melbourne one day but stuff is expensive over there.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 8, 2012)

happyface83 said:


> So true, some only think Australia is only filled with 'Bogans' and 'Aborigines' which is not the case. They only think about the 'Bush'. Australia is a growing nation with many immigrants, Greek, Italian, Russian,and recently eastern African, and Asian bringing their many gifts to the nation. It's like a mosaic of cultures. The economy is strong as well when many other westernized nations are hurting. I would love to visit Melbourne one day but stuff is expensive over there.



OMG Bogans, lol

Bingo! That is more representative of what Australia is really like.

I would love you to visit some time, and would even be your tour guide.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 8, 2012)

Shosh said:


> OMG Bogans, lol
> 
> Bingo! That is more representative of what Australia is really like.
> 
> I would love you to visit some time, and would even be your tour guide.



Oh my gawd, we would have so much fun! You're awesome!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 8, 2012)

At the risk of being heckled by my fellow Aussies on the board, I don't really see there being much of an Australian culture. We just have a different accent and some strange looking animals roaming about the place. Our views of the world also for the most part come from what we're served up on a plate to us via television and movies.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 8, 2012)

Erm usually knocked over means that the garbage truck has been by and emptied them if not an amimal got to them in the night

there is no gaurantee what time of day it was either.

Honestly not sure why it is such a big deal or un neighbourly I know my bins often end up tipped over after the truck has picked them up..........................

I think you have to realise that whilst not everyone thinks their is an australian culture as such there are things like the fact we don't take ourselves to seriously

and often will crack a joke to ease the tension case in point the ambos and I when I broke my leg my American friend was in shock at how much we were just mucking around and joking about what happened while waiting for the barriatric ambulance

I think its pretty harsh to judge us all on one fallen rubbish bin.

I love that we are multicultural and you can see an Australian Identity and character traits

no not everyone is a bogan sure there are lots of bogan types but there are lots of other types as well from everyday to cultured to the speaks like croc dundee (though those are not that common).

I think you will find no matter what differences we have as a nation we will pull together to help our fellow Aussies in a crisis, we donate more to charities per capita than any other country (there are stats to back that up though it may have changed in recent years), we laugh, we cry and we celebrate together

we may not have the history being a young nation of over 200 years of age where as most have been established so much longer ago so yes we are still finding our cultural identity perhaps we never will because the best bit of living here is our diversity our ability (well some people dont but most people do) to accept others of different cultures and to be friendly

there is so much more to it just think its quite harsh and judgemental to assume one fallen bin makes us un neighbourly....


----------



## biglynch (Jul 8, 2012)

Ok, Im not even sure I should even comment on this but here goes, 

Q: How in the blue hell can a post that is meant to give any cultural reference to ANT countries particular habits or attitudes begin by pointing out a knocked over bin.

And please I get that you are portraying this articulate and knowledgeable fact finder, but frankly long words and confusing jargon bore me. There is nothing to digest. Its a bin on its side! 

If you want to really learn about a nation ask a relevant question, rather than the borderline mental route this post has gone.

(You might note there, above, how I've phrased this in such a way that I hope I just sound like a normal person as opposed to you. Feel free to assume any accent you like.)


----------



## Inhibited (Jul 9, 2012)

> Yakatori said:
> 
> 
> > But how would you know if they're away? Based on the empty clothesline? .



It's really simple they knock on the door or they let me know when they see me out the front...... They even let me use their bins while they are away.

We do it old school in my area.


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 9, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> "_not sure why it is such a big deal or un neighbourly I know my bins often end up tipped over after the truck has picked them up....its pretty harsh to judge us all on one fallen rubbish bin._"


There's no judgement here. This is a "safe space."



littlefairywren said:


> "_I don't really see there being much of an Australian culture._"


Fair enough. But you understand the problem/challenge I'm describing in that when you're totally immersed in something (such as if you've mainly lived in one country for your entire life) it's easy to see how, possibly, you lose a certain level of awareness over it. It's like, if you ask children of a certain age to describe their families, they just naturally tend to project a certain sense of normalcy onto them, right? Because it's all they've ever known? But, then, as you age, get married, etc...start to migrate between the two separate spheres of you mum's or ded's respective sides of the extended family, or get to better know your mates' families....well, then, you have more of a basis of comparison. And, sort of, that makes comparison inevitable. It's in the comparison of one toward the other that makes either more visible.



biglynch said:


> "_ask a relevant question..._"


Do Aussies eat "corn-on -the-cob?" What about "corn" in general? (Maybe you call it "maize" instead?)


----------



## penguin (Jul 9, 2012)

We call it corn, and we eat it on the cob and in other ways.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 9, 2012)

littlefairywren said:


> At the risk of being heckled by my fellow Aussies on the board, I don't really see there being much of an Australian culture. We just have a different accent and some strange looking animals roaming about the place. Our views of the world also for the most part come from what we're served up on a plate to us via television and movies.



I would strongly disagree with that. I am Australian of Hungarian/Anglo Saxon extraction, and I have grown up knowing about Australian folklore, our coloquial expressions, our history as a convict colony.
Other cultures have now also come into the Australian mix, which is great, we are all Aussies.

We are very unique in terms of the way we speak, our mannerisms, our psyche, everything.

No offense to the US and I have many American friends, but I will never accept the whole notion that because we have been swamped with American television etc, that we somehow do not have a culture of our own.

We do have a culture of our own, and I am an Australian, not an American.


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 9, 2012)

penguin said:


> "_We call it corn, and we eat it on the cob and in other ways._"



Because, I only ask because, my sister, a few summers ago, was hosting a small family of Aussies for a few days on their extended visit to the states. It was kind of a unique situation...an impromtu...basically, the person who they were supposed to stay with, a friend of hers, had to change plans at, like, the last possible second. So, I guess, not wanting to put her out, they suggested keeping things "very casual" for dinner one particular night. So, my sister is thinking "Barbecue," maybe because it's what Americans tend to do in summer and something strongly associated with Aussies.

As you might know, "corn-on-the-cob" is kind of a staple of the American barbecue/picnic scene; I mean, as much many cold items you might not immediately associate with it (potato-salad, cold macaroni salads with either crab or tuna or cold, cooked chicken, plates of sliced & marinating tomatoes & cucumber & fresh mozzarella, etc...). Beans are also sort of associated with barbecue, although I'm not quite sure why.

Anyway, she's not, like, living in a part of the country that's particularly known for its corn (Indiana or Iowa), but still, Americans on the whole are pretty serious when it comes to corn. Lots of talk/debate about exactly which are very the best strains of corn, what farms are putting forth the freshest, sweetest, very best tasting corn. Or how it best should be prepared & consumed ( Not unlike the way Californians are with pot). 
Where she lives, especially in the summer-time, every few miles or so down the road you will see these kids with farm-stands selling all kinds of vegetable. That's where you can get some of the very best corn amongst some other quality ingredients.

Anyway, so, these folks just otherwise seemed, to her, real kind and polite and very easy-going and just...winsome; and so, of course, they eat everything with no objections. But, like me, she's sort of curious. So, only on her pressing the matter do they eventually reveal: "Aussies don't really eat corn. It's something they'd mainly associate with livestock feed"

At least that's how I recall the story as it was told to me. But, maybe, something's been lost in translation. Or, could it be, that they were just goofing on her? Or just that they're from a different part of the country? I dunno. See, this is why it's good to have a thread like this.....so that I can now confront her and call her a *LIAR*! Or if I could just be able to tell her she's* wrong!!* That alone would actually be worth my effort thus far...




spiritangel said:


> "_...the fact we don't take ourselves to seriously and often will crack a joke to ease the tension case in point the ambos and I when I broke my leg my American friend was in shock at how much we were just mucking around and joking about what happened while waiting for the barriatric ambulance_"


I definitely get-that, in as much as a basic idea, in the manner you're describing it. It's something I've noticed. And, for what it's worth, I think that, sort of, roughly translates to Americans as well; they appreciate that "value," they value that themselves. (Although, with some Americans, they can be laughing with you one minute and then furious the next. Maybe, for Americans, it's more a matter of nuance: Like, on one level they're joking; but yet, on another, they're really not. With all sorts of different & contrasting meaning & emotion layered over over each other) But, it seems to me, there's something more to it, something I just can't quite access, something distinct in the Aussie humour that I just can't quite put my finger on it. The Irish influence? the Fatalism? I dunno. Further study is required.



spiritangel said:


> "_I think you will find no matter what differences we have as a nation we will pull together to help our fellow Aussies in a crisis...we laugh, we cry and we celebrate together.."_


I sense this too, just a very strong feeling of collective resolve, although I don't really have any concrete example of it. But it's definitely something I'm made conscious of even just as an outside observer. America has something like this too, but it's a bit angrier....like more of a scorched-earth "We'll get you!" directed at perceived enemies/threats as opposed to a "We're all in this together" directed at natural disasters (Hurricanes/Wild Fires, etc...)


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 9, 2012)

Shosh said:


> I would strongly disagree with that. I am Australian of Hungarian/Anglo Saxon extraction, and I have grown up knowing about Australian folklore, our coloquial expressions, our history as a convict colony.
> Other cultures have now also come into the Australian mix, which is great, we are all Aussies.
> 
> We are very unique in terms of the way we speak, our mannerisms, our psyche, everything.
> ...



I am of Russian/Irish/English heritage. My mother arrived in Australia on a ship from China (where she was born and lived till 12). I was raised knowing and learning what you did, Susannah, and it was very important to my mother that my sister and I were raised "Aussie." 

But I'm afraid in my mind, to think that we are unique because of the way we speak, our mannerisms, psyche etc is rather arrogant. People of all countries could claim the same notion.

I think if we ever did have a true culture, that it is dying with the older generation. We are lucky to live in such a lovely country, but it doesn't make me any more special than someone living in America, Japan, Mongolia etc. 


I eat corn


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 9, 2012)

littlefairywren said:


> But I'm afraid in my mind, to think that we are unique because of the way we speak, our mannerisms, psyche etc is rather arrogant. People of all countries could claim the same notion.



And they do. In other words, Australians are unique...just like everybody else.


----------



## penguin (Jul 9, 2012)

Yakatori said:


> So, only on her pressing the matter do they eventually reveal: "Aussies don't really eat corn. It's something they'd mainly associate with livestock feed"



I love corn, especially on the cob. My sister used to eat creamed corn straight from the tin. I'd guess that it was only amongst that woman's immediate family and friends that it was like that, because corn is very much a part of our diets here.

"Marge, Marge! The rains are here!" is a very well known ad about corn.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 10, 2012)

littlefairywren said:


> I am of Russian/Irish/English heritage. My mother arrived in Australia on a ship from China (where she was born and lived till 12). I was raised knowing and learning what you did, Susannah, and it was very important to my mother that my sister and I were raised "Aussie."
> 
> But I'm afraid in my mind, to think that we are unique because of the way we speak, our mannerisms, psyche etc is rather arrogant. People of all countries could claim the same notion.
> 
> ...



There is not an arrogant thing about it. If people of other nations want to claim that they are also unique I have no problem with it.
I think you missed the point by a long mile.
We have our own unique culture, mannerisms, coloquial expressions.
You were trying to say thay we do not have any kind of Australian culture and I dispute that. That was my point.
My culture is not dying whatsover. Not sure where you live.

Watching prodominantly American TV is not turning me into an American.
I still see our local kids playing footy and netball, very involved in that culture.


----------



## nugget34 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have to agree with Shosh vehemently 

once you get out of the multicultural area of sydney, australian culture is evident, travel to the northern territory qld , wa, tassie you will see aussie culture in droves.

culture doesnt have to be accents, its everything australian, bbqs and pissups, meatpies at the footy,days at the beach, australian homes with large backyards, backyyard cricket, boardies and thongs, utes with dogs in the back, b and s balls in the bush etc

thats only a few from a very male perspective, to say we dont have a culture of our own your eyes and ears must be painted on


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 10, 2012)

littlefairywren said:


> "_to think that we are unique because of the way we speak, our mannerisms, psyche etc is rather arrogant. People of all countries could claim the same notion._"



Well, something can be unique in as much as it's just distinct from the other things immediately around it, to claim as much isn't, necessarily, the same as believing in or suggesting its innate superiority.



littlefairywren said:


> "_I think if we ever did have a true culture, that it is dying with the older generation._"


Well, I would agree just in that, at least in some parts of the world, nationalism appears to be ceding some ground either to, in some cases, a world-wide culture or subculture...or a regional one. Although, this seems to reverse itself rather quickly in the face of any sort of unifying crisis. In America, this tend to be war with outsiders, although, potentially, it could be something totally different like, I dunno, miners trapped in a hole or something like that. I don't really know enough Australia to actually see if that's happening there though.



littlefairywren said:


> "_ it doesn't make me any more special than someone living in...Japan, Mongolia etc._"


But you'd at least see that those are fairly distinct as cultures, right? Very different from the US or Australia in lots of ways, right? Interesting that you mention-it because one of my favorite YouTubers is an Aussie who's living in Japan. He often vlogs about his own, person interpretations of Japanese culture, based on his interactions with the same, from the p.o.v of a foreigner living there. However, as much of his audience is American, he will also, from time to time, talk about his perspective on America. While I don't necessarily agree with everything he says, I definitely think there's some insight to be had from some of his first-hand observations.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 10, 2012)

The most Aussie Australian that I have ever met is my wonderful Anesthetist Dr Tan.
Born in Australia of Chinese extraction, he has the broadest Aussie accent, and is in his forties. Before they wheeled me in for my surgery he asked me if I like footy, and proceeded to bark at me that he is a fanatical Collingwood Football club supporter, and that he is one eyed.

That was magic, such a cheeky larrikan Dr Tan is.

And that is what being Australian is all about, identifying with any one element of our culture regardless of our background.

That is the Aussie spirit.

I am sure there are countless such stories across our nation.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 10, 2012)

nugget34 said:


> I have to agree with Shosh vehemently
> 
> once you get out of the multicultural area of sydney, australian culture is evident, travel to the northern territory qld , wa, tassie you will see aussie culture in droves.
> 
> ...



I think you forgot Chiko Rolls and the Hills Hoist


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 10, 2012)

penguin said:


> "_...I'd guess that it was only amongst that woman's immediate family and friends that it was like that, because corn is very much a part of our diets here.
> 
> "Marge, Marge! The rains are here!" is a very well known ad about corn._"


One thing that's immediately sort of curious to me, is that it appears to be an ad for frozen "corn-on-the-cob. We do eat frozen (loose) corn in the States; but, when it's in season, we have a strong preference for very freshest corn that we can get (purchased still in it's natural husk).



spiritangel said:


> "_we may not have the history being a young nation of over 200 years of age where as most have been established so much longer ago so yes we are still finding our cultural identity perhaps we never will because the best bit of living here is our diversity our ability (well some people dont but most people do) to accept others of different cultures and to be friendly_"


This is probably as good a place as any to just point out/list what I think are the most obvious parallels between the US and Australia; not necessarily things that are exactly the same, but just criteria that seems to invite comparison between the countries more so than with most others:


*Vast Geography/Bio-Diversity*: "America" and Australia seem to be the only two countries which effectively refer to themselves by continents of the same name. Lots of coastline, with plenty of shinning cities formed along its mul natural harbours. Vast interior, skiable mountains, interesting natural rock features, deserts, plains, salt & fresh water lakes, tropical areas, swamps...
*Common British Ancestor*
*Relatively Young* as sovereign country, some sense of self-awareness of both that and their own embodiment of virtues or qualities typically associated with youth: idealism, optimism, ambition, boldness etc...from the p.o.v. of the rest of the world
*Multiple Waves of immigration*; Irish, Germans, Italians, Chinese, ect...sometimes in response to either the same (WWII) or similar events (Gold Rush '49 versus '51)
*Indigenous Population*, competing/conflicting approaches to them (combat, containment, assimilation, restitution, protection, etc..)
*Embracement* of multiculturalism/diversity/inclusion as a unique strength, a cultural and strategic advantage.
*International competitive sports & military campaigns* as vehicles for either inclusion or assimilation of foreigners or indigenous people into the mainstream, how this helps to support a distinct type of nationalism around it. 
*Remote*, from each other: Aussies like to travel, and the US is a top destination choice, but an expensive one. Australia is barely in the top 20 of the most popular international destinations for Americans

Are there any others that come to mind? What about that last one? I mean, I -do- know some Americans who've actually been to Australia, so I'm not saying it's so uncommon. It's just that, if you look at Americans who either can't afford to travel-much or choose not to, Canada or Mexico are fairly common as their first experiences outside of the US, and as places that many Americans have been to on multiple occasions. Then, if you look at folks who've been to more than three international destinations, a trip to the Caribbean is fairly common (Jamaica, particularly, is very popular with low-budget travelers/spring breakers; although probably not quite as much as Cancun, Aruba's now the "hot" new place). Then, as you get to folks who've actually been to 8 or more countries as destinations unto themselves; the lists tops off with places like (traditionally) Ireland or France or Italy, or (more recently) Spain. 

Even so, in America, it's not hard to find, say, Americans of Italian descent who identify quite strongly as such, that have never actually been to Italy. Or Irish-Americans, who go absolutely nuts for Saint Patrick's Day, that have never actually visited their family's county of origin. And; although I personally wouldn't have ever guessed as much from any of the American Jews I know; the majority of American-born Jews have never actually been to Israel? 

Still, of those who've been to Israel more than once, Egypt or Jordon is a fairly quick stop. Greece is not an uncommon destination for many Greek-Americans. Most of the (South Asian) Indians I know have visited India at least once or twice. And, now, that's starting bring a lot more white folks to India (Not exactly a coincidence that we now have an American president who'd previously been to Pakistan). Thailand, for a while there, was also a popular "exotic-choice" for folks who could afford-it. And Japan & Korea seem to be where lots of recent undergrads go to teach English for a year or two. China is starting to become a more popular option in that respect too. And, of course, for Peace Corps-types or religious folks, either South America or Africa are very attractive options, with some low-cost opportunities teaching English or doing mission-work.

But Australia? I guess, maybe, what I'm getting at is that, paradoxically, Australia's lack of a language barrier might actually work against it as far as attracting American tourism. Like, somehow, for the people who can best afford to go there, it doesn't quite seem exotic-enough? Which, of course, just makes it that much more exotic for most people. 

So, my next question is...What's the Australian equivalent of, say, Californians doing a weekend in Cabo or Tijuana. Or people in NY driving over the border to Montreal. I mean, can Aussies get to places like New Zealand or New Caledonia fairly cheaply? What about Fiji or Vanuatu? Are more working-class folks attracted to these types of destinations? Or would they mainly prefer just to go either somewhere else in Australia or somewhere like Vegas (in the US)?


----------



## Shosh (Jul 10, 2012)

Ugh, just ugh.


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 10, 2012)

See, this sort of underscores my point about the two countries being so similar, on some levels, but yet so different on others: I have all sorts of ideas about what's offending you; but, truthfully, I just don't know...


----------



## Shosh (Jul 10, 2012)

You are taking the piss right?
This whole thread was started about rubbish bins being left out, then it rambles on about Americans preferring the best fresh produce, and  some people eat corn from cans. Guess what we eat fresh corn too.

Then we are not exotic enough, lol and lol, have you ever been to the Daintree Rain Forest, or the Great Barrier Reef, amongst numerous other places?

Of course the US is the preferred destination of all Australians, gee I must have forgot about the vast majority of Australians who prefer to travel to South East Asia.

So yeah, this thread, ugh and ugh.


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 10, 2012)

^Not saying that I think that way...I'm more wondering-aloud if that's part of the reason why we don't see more Americans heading to Australia. On the contrary, I see all too well that it has a lot to offer, especially among the very things that Americans are particularly fond of with respect to travel within the US itself; of course, paramount among these, that you're not at all limited by a lack fluency in a second or third language. (Although, this is changing, somewhat. For example, if you can learn to speak just a little Spanish, it adds a whole dimension to going somewhere like Miami.) Of course, the another big thing, is all of the outdoors type stuff. The Great Barrier Reef, I'm sure, is well-appreciated & considered by anyone who's certified to scuba-dive, or even if just snorkeling is your thing (This couple I'm good friends with, they're always-it seems, going to Aruba. The snorkeling is one of their favorite things) 

However, two of the most popular attractions for Americans traveling across the interior of the US are the Grand Canyon and the Badlands. The Rockies are popular too. Mount Rushmore is something a lot of people look forward-to, also... Anyway, I think, for folks who're really into this stuff, something like Uluru would be an attractive feature. But of all the people I know who've actually been to Australia, they've pretty much all stayed pretty close to the coast for the duration of their visit. 

I'm really thinking it's the cost...but also the perceived-value: I mean, if folks spend $2,500 and the better part of 2.5 days or so just to get somewhere, they feel like the remainder of their trip should just be down-time...not more traveling. But in the case of such a big country, traveling throughout it is, sort of, a big part of the experience. As such, with only a week or so of actual vacation time, lots of people don't really consider it (That is, taking the three-four weeks or so to really get to see a larger country, even if they have to save up for it for a few years). And so they end up not going. Which further exacerbates the disconnect. 

Besides which, by "exotic," I meant, more-so, culturally speaking. And, again, not from my own p.o.v.; but in terms how I would speculate that others are able to see it. 

Nonetheless, if I'm honest about it, I will have to admit to falling victim to this type of thinking from time to time. Like, when my best friend got married (He married a Canadian...in Canada), I was just struck by how different things were there. By "things," in a way, I mean literally everythng. I'd been to (another part of) Canada before. But this was prior to 9/11, and as a fairly young kid, probably not as observant as I am now. I guess what I'm trying to get at is how, maybe, some Americans (not me!), and perhaps only subconsciously, think of Australia as, like, another Canada? Of course, all the while, totally misunderstanding just how different it is; I mean, not only how different Australia is from either Canada or the US, but even just how different the US is from Canada itself. Like, folks are obviously aware that these places are sovereign nations with their own currency, military, entirely self-contained legal systems, etc... But, somehow, absent of both the language barrier or their own distinct monarchy, that cultural difference is not as readily apparent as that which we see so easily in contrast with places like France, or Japan, or Iceland, etc..... And, therefore, not worth really dedicating the investment in time and money required to access it.

Of course, that, in turn, just strengthens that difference...

As for the rubbish bins, just try to put that aside for a bit, even if just to dismiss it as a meaningless and stupid joke. Try not to take it too personally, either; as I'm not intending to make fun at your expense. I'm really more interesting in what your explicit observations are.


----------



## penguin (Jul 10, 2012)

Yakatori said:


> One thing that's immediately sort of curious to me, is that it appears to be an ad for frozen "corn-on-the-cob. We do eat frozen (loose) corn in the States; but, when it's in season, we have a strong preference for very freshest corn that we can get (purchased still in it's natural husk).



We do eat it fresh, yes. I prefer to buy the majority of my vegetables frozen, but fresh fruit and veg is still what most people do.



> So, my next question is...What's the Australian equivalent of, say, Californians doing a weekend in Cabo or Tijuana. Or people in NY driving over the border to Montreal. I mean, can Aussies get to places like New Zealand or New Caledonia fairly cheaply? What about Fiji or Vanuatu? Are more working-class folks attracted to these types of destinations? Or would they mainly prefer just to go either somewhere else in Australia or somewhere like Vegas (in the US)?



NZ is usually very cheap to get to. Bali is a very popular spot, as it's close and cheap. Gambling is legal everywhere, so there are casinos scattered around the country. A lot of people will head to the Gold Coast, if they want the beaches, booze and babes. Down to Melbourne if they want to do the big shopping and culture experience. There are lots of places people like to go to.


----------



## baxter (Jul 11, 2012)

To the OP, this thread just backs up the perception allot of people from different parts of the globe have of Americans, and that is they are ignorant and lacking in understanding and knowledge of other Countries in the world, they seem to think the world ends at their borders.

As far as comparing our country and your country go, even though we are bombarded with lots of US TV, Australia is far more closely related to the UK than it is the US, our culture, humour and mannerisms all resinate from our Anglo heritage. And I am just talking about our traditional culture, modern day Australia is now greatly influenced by all the European migrants from the post war 50s and Asian migrants from the 70s onwards.

I get the feeling you just trying to take the piss out of us with his thread, as I cant take what you have posted seriously.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 11, 2012)

blueboy said:


> To the OP, this thread just backs up the perception allot of people from different parts of the globe have of Americans, and that is they are ignorant and lacking in understanding and knowledge of other Countries in the world, they seem to think the world ends at their borders.
> 
> As far as comparing our country and your country go, even though we are bombarded with lots of US TV, Australia is far more closely related to the UK than it is the US, our culture, humour and mannerisms all resinate from our Anglo heritage. And I am just talking about our traditional culture, modern day Australia is now greatly influenced by all the European migrants from the post war 50s and Asian migrants from the 70s onwards.
> 
> I get the feeling you just trying to take the piss out of us with his thread, as I cant take what you have posted seriously.



Thank you! Give the guy a gold star.

Taking the piss, exactly!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 11, 2012)

Shosh said:


> There is not an arrogant thing about it. If people of other nations want to claim that they are also unique I have no problem with it.
> I think you missed the point by a long mile.
> We have our own unique culture, mannerisms, coloquial expressions.
> You were trying to say thay we do not have any kind of Australian culture and I dispute that. That was my point.
> ...



I didn't miss your point and if you read my post you would see that I said "I don't really see there being much of an Australian culture." If I had meant to say we don't have one at all, it would read that way.

It could simply be a matter of the way I was raised, the areas I have lived in and life that I've lead means I am not immersed in our so called culture for it to make much impact. As in a lot of things, it's just a matter of we all have our opinion and this happens to be mine. It doesn't mean my eyes and ears have been painted on either. 

Yakatori I'm still confused as to what this is all about. It's turned into quite the storm in a teacup though


----------



## Shosh (Jul 11, 2012)

Mate our diggers didn't storm Anzac Cove for us to become a nation of lazy people who deny our culture and our history. 

I am an Australian and I am proud of that fact. I shall defend that to the hilt, and retain our way of speaking, acting, and our beliefs.


----------



## Yakatori (Aug 1, 2012)

Are these your drugs?



> View attachment drugs.jpg
> *Australia Drug Bust Seizes $525 Million Of Heroin And Methamphetamine*:​ SYDNEY -- "_Australian police have seized 558 kilograms (1,230 pounds) of crystal methamphetamine and heroin with a street value of up to 500 million Australian dollars ($525 million) smuggled into the country in a shipment of terracotta pots.
> 
> Australian Federal Police say four Hong Kong nationals and three Australians were arrested in Sydney on Monday. Each faces a potential life sentence if convicted on drug charges.
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Aug 1, 2012)

What was the point of posting that pic? Honestly are you trying to slag Australia off?
This thread is a joke.


----------



## Yakatori (Mar 23, 2015)

But with each Aussie-related news item I come across, my resistance wears begins to wear more thin.

Yesterday, on reddit, there was and I AM A trending authored by an Aussie who'd worked at _Maccas_. Talking all about what it's like there. And so, I actually learned something, kind of blew my mind.

You guys, apparently, at _Maccas_, had this featured burger called the _McOz_? So, as soon as I look at the picture of it, I can just tell straight away this is something I have to delve just a bit deeper into it. As, apparently, there's a round slice of something which looks sort of purple topping it.

So, I thought "_Oh, no, that couldn't be...they didn't. They didn't._ 

Because, I'm a lover of what we just (simply) call _beets_ in America. And I also love hamburgers with all kinds of fixings. As such, fast-food wise, my favorite is the Whopper, because of how much I particularly like the proportions of it's bun that accommodates such a melange of flavors (flame-broiled beef, bacon, cheese, tomato, ketchup, onion, mayonnaise, pickle, etc..) But something like a decent bit of sliced pickled beet (or, I guess, you call it _beet-root_) seems like just the thing to really take the whole flavor profile and kick it up a notch. 

And, from what I'm beginning to understand, this is not so uncommon for people do with a homemade, backyard, grilled-type of burger? Is that really true? 

Because, in America, beets are not really so, so, popular. That is, outside of, maybe, vegetarian/health-food circles.

Like I said, I, personally like them, now. But, for me, it was more of an acquired taste. I can even remember quite distinctly being about 7 or 8 years old and getting a little nauseous over them. Although my mom always like them, made them, served them, ate them, etc... 

My dad, on the other hand, doesn't really like any kind of vegetable that's too flavorful. Basically, if you ask him, he'll say _corn_ is his favorite vegetable. He also likes the broccoli typical of Chinese (American-style) Beef-&-Broccoli; which, obviously, tastes more like the beef-flavored & savory sauce it's being served in. Iceberg is his favorite lettuce.

Note, on _the Office_, Shrute's family are, specifically, _beet-farmers_. I think that somehow means something. I think there's some sort of; perhaps, even culturally-specific; message in that. Something, I guess, to do with cucumbers, tomatoes, carrots, celery, whatever kind of lettuce, etc...all seeming as more perfectly ordinary features on a cool plate. 

Olives, of course, are more costly, somewhat exotic to most of the country. But most people at least sort of like olives, right? My niece; who whenever I offer her some beets, makes this face at me like I'm trying to poison her - she says they taste like dirt. (Which I have to admit that they kind of do, but...); she will boldly steal ALL of the olives as soon as I set them down. If no one's quick enough to stop her.

But, beets... A beet is more like a radish, in terms of being the type of (unnecessary) ingredient many people bypass without it really feeling like they've left something out. But bigger, more flavorful. That you have to put a considerable enough amount more effort into in order to serve. That's necessarily going to bleed all over the place.

So, you will notice at a salad bar where people are paying by weight, how the beets just kind of sit there untouched, until an actual beet-eater _breaks-the-seal_, if you will. Maybe it's that, with beets, there's no pussyfooting, [if] you're in for a penny, you're in for a pound. That beets are [just] for bold. Although, maybe it's different for Aussies. I dunno.

Either way, with summer now right around the corner, I feel like I have to try this. Soon.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes it's very common and considered quite Australian to put beetroot on your hamburger... They are common ingredients in salads and sandwiches too....


----------



## Shosh (Mar 25, 2015)

I prefer to have beetroot on a salad and chicken roll, than say on a hamburger.
It is very Australian to have beetroot on a hamburger though as Aust 99 pointed out.
I like beetroot in straight salads too. 
I am starting to see some cakes be made with a fusion of fruit and beetroot too, as per MKR ( My Kitchen Rules)


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes I've had chocolate cake made with beetroot. And another made with zucchnie.... Both delicious.


----------



## ecogeek (Mar 25, 2015)

As an American, as well as an Australian (I have two passports, I like to pretend I am a secret spy), I think this thread is quite funny. 

From both sides. 

I am only going to address one thing: corn. I like fresh corn on the cob here and in the US, but you can certainly tell they manufacture corn to produce a large amount of corn syrup in America, because it is SO MUCH MORE SWEET. Fact.


----------



## Yakatori (May 5, 2015)

Just remembah. Shouldn't let other people get their kicks for you.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJPTqWtv8IQ[/ame]


----------



## Yakatori (May 6, 2015)

You know, sometimes I think there are things....that you guys just don't bother to tell me about. Because, you probably figure, "_Oh, what does he care, it won't matter to 'im_...

(Didn't even realize they were a couple)​


----------



## Shosh (May 6, 2015)

Cant blame him really. Real estate agents are only one rung up the ladder from used car salesmen in my book, hahahaha.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 15, 2015)

I love Aussies! Just thought I would put it out there..lol I love the vernacular. I love that not everything is so serious to you guys. You are very easy going, very laid back.


----------



## Shosh (May 17, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> I love Aussies! Just thought I would put it out there..lol I love the vernacular. I love that not everything is so serious to you guys. You are very easy going, very laid back.


 
Haha thanks 
Yes we are pretty laid back. That is very much an Australian character trait.


----------



## grasso (May 17, 2015)

thank you very much we love it to


----------



## Yakatori (May 17, 2015)

'Murica...​
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLUEfD9yC8c[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtlhSUrrE-w[/ame]


----------



## Shosh (May 18, 2015)

Yakatori said:


> 'Murica...​
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLUEfD9yC8c
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtlhSUrrE-w


 
I have never seen either of those commercials on Australian TV.


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 25, 2017)

I think about '_the Aussies_', sometimes. What they're doing, what's become of them, now that they're (most) long gone from here. Or don't really come around so much, only sporadically.

Whenever, anytime, I see something Aussie on _YouTube_ or _CNN_. Listening to Aussie music or watching Aussie films.

I know that's '_not-right_', what I should be doing. Would be better to just '_move-on_,' I know. Still, not always so easy, especially on this ANZAC day.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9eap_cKLP4[/ame]


----------

